# Angry Bird Fishing Charters LLC



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

The weather is getting right, finally and fishing is just getting better! I am currently running a 22 Hydra Sports CC, and am booking bottom fishing charters for the 2012 season, as well as trolling trips. Rates are; $400 4 hours, $550 for 6 hours, $725 for 8 hours, and other trips are available. This is an all inclusive charter, all you bring is food, drinks (I will have plenty of water) and clothing appropriate for the season. I also provide sunblock, and for those wondering, your time fishing will be for the entire time you pay for, not when you meet me at the dock and we head out. Pay for 4 hours and you fish for 4 before we head home! I have over thirty years fishing experiance on the beautiful Gulf of Mexico, and would love to share my passion for fishing! Snapper season opens June 1, 2012, and its time to get booked! Between now and then, there is a bunch of good fishing to be had! I also offer a 10% discount for Military, Law Enforcement, Fire, and EMS. Contact me on this foum by PM, Email me, or just give me a call!

View attachment 43766


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Bump!


----------



## Realtor

The dude in your picrure is REDDER that his Snapper.... :O


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Realtor said:


> The dude in your picrure is REDDER that his Snapper.... :O


 I know, hat off and no sunscreen, I'm a dummy!


----------



## Florabama

Go get em, Mick.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Like the name "angry bird" . Good luck on your new adventure !


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Thanks guys!


----------



## whome

For what its worth I will give Capt Mickey my recommendation. I have known Mickey for about 15 years and can personally attest to his intergrity as a person. Mickey has a lifetime of fishing experience that you will benefit from as a customer. Good Luck this season Mickey and I will see you in Biloxi this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Thanks JP! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Shane Lewis

Hey Mickey, Nice snapper Bro!!! Next time I get home on rotation from Sand Land I will have to give ya a call. Sea Ya Shane


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Shane Lewis said:


> Hey Mickey, Nice snapper Bro!!! Next time I get home on rotation from Sand Land I will have to give ya a call. Sea Ya Shane


Hey bro, good to hear from you! Stay safe and get with me when you get back!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Website will be up shortly, and snapper season is getting closer! Get up with me as I am getting days booked for both snapper and grouper! Fishing is great now too, when the weather cooperates, and king macks are really hot!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Snapper season is getting closer, call now too get a trip booked! Check out my listing with link tO my website at local Yahoo, Navarre fl, fishing


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Counting down the days! Big Snapper are plentiful, and are all over the place! Booking trips is going to get crazy shortly! Website is up also, hit the link below!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Still have days open the first week of snapper season! They will go quickly, let me know if you want to go catch some quality fish!


----------



## IM4GVN

Do you have any plans to offer walk-on trips?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Only a couple of weeks, and starting to get booked! Pray for some normal weather too!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Aside from opening day, weather is looking great! Give me a call to book a trip, first two weekends are booked in the mornings, but the first week is open, except Tuesday.


----------



## submariner

Hope your first week went well= there were some nice days and some rough ones on the water, Tell us how you did!


----------

